# How much do UFC fighters get paid?



## Mezzix (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey guys. I was wondering how much UFC fighters get paid each fight/each month whatever. I would appreciate your help


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Differs greatly depending on the fighter. They get paid a certain amount to show, often a bonus to win, possible chance for additional bonuses (ie ko/sub/fotn etc). This does not include other sponsorships etc, or taxes, fees and medical.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I only heard that 20 fighters in the UFC make millions and many many more 6 figure paycheck's all the time.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The money they show to the public that they make per fight is usually from 10k-200k. Only the big names get closer to 500k or so.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

It goes from 4000$ (unknown newcomer) to around 300 000$ (well known, popular star)to fight. Then win bonus is usually double, except for the high purses, then its usually less. Also you have the chance for 40 000$ - 80 000$ bonus for FOTN, KO of the night or Sub of the Night.

So an unknown rookie can get 10 times salary muliplyer for a good knockout or submission.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Undercard guys get around 4k per fight. Main cars guys get from 10k to 400k, only guys like GSP, Liddell and Lesnar get a pay check like that though.

Plus fighters make a good bonus once in awhile with fight of the night sub of the night ko of the night etc.


----------



## phiya (Feb 18, 2010)

It is also estimated that some fighters double their yearly UFC salary with sponsorship and endorsement deals. It really depends greatly on the fighter and how marketable the UFC believes they are, as well as how marketable they are to sponsors. You can google a specific ufc event, for example UFC 109 Fighter Salaries, and see what they made just based on their ring performance for the night. That number however is not necessarily all the money the UFC paid them for that fight, it could be absent specific bonuses. And obviously, it doesn't include sponsorship monies, but you can get an idea anyway.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


>


no thread is complete without a austin powers pic/reference...i think the real question is does the ufc pay more than any other mma org. overall? which i think is an easy yes.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Mezzix said:


> Hey guys. I was wondering how much UFC fighters get paid each fight/each month whatever. I would appreciate your help



Check the archives on mmajunkie.com. After a UFC PPV they always post a story about how much each fighter was paid.

Here's a link to the UFC 109 Salaries to get you started.


----------



## Mezzix (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------

